# Moving to Egypt with child



## Nicole87

Hello everyone! I am wondering what your opinions are about children’s school in Egypt. I will be looking into putting my son into English school. He will be going into grade 2. I’m moving to be with my husband and my biggest concern is the schooling there. I appreciate any input, thank you!


----------



## hurghadapat

Nicole87 said:


> Hello everyone! I am wondering what your opinions are about children’s school in Egypt. I will be looking into putting my son into English school. He will be going into grade 2. I’m moving to be with my husband and my biggest concern is the schooling there. I appreciate any input, thank you!




Hi and welcome to the forum.As far as I know schooling in Egypt is not the best and can work out quite expensive as everything has to be paid for.Most parents also have tutors outside of school hours as extra help for the children which makes for very long days for the children,but at the end of the day the choice is yours.Which part of Egypt are you planning on moving to ? as that also can make a big difference.


----------



## Sylvers

Looking at 'English schools' is the first step. But the fact is, There is a wide range of 'English schools' with a wide range of competences. It largely depends on where you live, and how much you're willing to spend on education, as most international schools tend to cost quite a lot. 

The general idea, however, is that international schools (if they are within your means) tend to have the highest standards, school equipment, labs, activities, etc. That is not to say that they are on par with expensive private schools in Canada, but they are comparable.


----------

